# The Colonel built a still



## Tin Falcon (Jul 14, 2007)

Guys: 
A few years ago I saw a movie that had soldiers singing a cadence similar to this. I only remember the first few lines.  I have searched the net trying to find the words to no avail. So, ended up writing this for fun. decided to share with the board. If anyone has the source for the Original let me know. 

The Colonel built a still
that makes whiskey wine and beer
The US Army Soldier
is one heck of an engineer.

The whiskey it is strong 
one shot will make you faint
If you do not want to drink
it is good for stripping paint.

The wine is sweet as honey
its color crimson red.
One glass of this nectar
goes right to your head.

The beer it is golden
your face will shine with glee.
It fills your heart with laughter
as your bladder fills with pee. 

The still she is shiny
the pressure it runs low.
Even at full production 
the still will never blow. 

The colonel built a still
that makes whiskey wine and beer.
The US Army Soldier
is one heck of an engineer.

Disclaimer: This was written by me for fun. It is not intended to promote the consumption of alcoholic beverages. It is not meant to encourage anyone to build such a device. Building such a device could be dangerous and illegal. It is not intended to endorse any branch of the armed forces. Any resemblance to an actual US Army Cadence is coincidental.No Engineers were harmed in the creation of this text.
Tin


----------

